# Need Help with a Replacement Spur Gear



## Kusig (Oct 10, 2004)

I have an HPI Pro 3 and the Spur Gear got shreaded last time i ran it. It's a Spur Gear 116T. I need to know if there is a Metal Replacement part i can get or what i did wrong when putting my car together that may have caused this. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Kusig said:


> I have an HPI Pro 3 and the Spur Gear got shreaded last time i ran it. It's a Spur Gear 116T. I need to know if there is a Metal Replacement part i can get or what i did wrong when putting my car together that may have caused this. Thanks ahead of time.


I will look into the metal gear, but you probebly had the pinion a little too far away from the spur, making it strip.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if i was you i would look into its yourself and talk to your hobbyshop, if you do look into it try and get a part # out of your mannuel and look on towerhobbies or stormerhobbies.com


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I will look into the metal gear, but you probebly had the pinion a little too far away from the spur, making it strip.


try crushing a piece of paper between the gears for a spacer when you tighten the motor.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.rccartips.com/faster-rc-car-tips.htm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

